
PrestaShop vs. Woocommerce – What is the bottom line? - canonicalized
https://canonicalized.com/prestashop-vs-woocommerce-what-is-the-bottom-line/
======
canonicalized
From what I have noticed, some of the most interesting topics are speed
performance, security, available design options and integrations with ERPs,
accounting systems, shipping and so on.

At the end of the article, there is a comparison table that sums up all the
important differences.

